
Show HN: LeadBoxer - alexkehr
https://www.leadboxer.com/
======
ztratar
No idea what "using big data" means. Would highly recommend against buzzwords
for the sake of buzzwords.

~~~
mrpoopyface
We use large data sets and various data sources to help people identify who is
visiting your website. There are a few homepage variations going- can you see
which one you're getting? I'll definitely apply your feedback. Thanks!

